# LT Premieres (1.5 and 2 TB) being listed soon....



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

But I'd love to just sell them to folks here on TC.

can include either Wireless N or Wireless G.

One of the two (you choose) will have a Premiere Glo Remote.

PM me if interested.

Also have 3 Series 2 240s with 250 / 320 GB hard drives available.

Make me an offer for any / all of them.

(you can check my ebay histrory by searching for TivoFanTodd


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

2 or 4 tuners?


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Both are 2 tuners, so good for OTA.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Here are the links to the auctions.... Also have some upgraded old Series 2s....

2 TB Premiere Lifetime w/ Glo Remote, Wireless N

1.5 TB Premiere, Lifetime, Std Remote, Wireless N 

397 Hour (Lifetime) Series 2 w/ Wireless G


----------

